# towable boom lift.



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

Was wondering if any one has a towable boom lift in their equipment fleet. Was looking to buy one used and cant believe how much they cost. I could rent one for years at the crazy price, but not sure what the rental company would say when they come back full of over spray. Just seeing if any one has one and do they feel like its worth the cost? Im also looking at the safety factor, one fall of my guy of a 40 ladder sure would put me out of business!


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought a used uni lift on ebay about 7 years ago, it's worked out well. I have the single arm it goes to about 30 foot working height, meaning your hands can reach about 30 feet. New there around 18k, I purchased this for 6k it's a 94. It runs off of 2 6 volt golf cart batteries and a snowplow motor.
Uni lift also makes a articulating version, I think the reach is 42 feet, new there over 20, there was a used one locally for 11k
I still rent a bigger lift for a lot of jobs, but it's handy to have for a lot of smaller jobs. I had a painter friend who had an old power company truck, I've seen those for under ten k, it worked well for him


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I have friends who use old lift trucks or vans as well, can pick em up cheap if used. One buddy bought 8 when a company went out of business, or upgraded their fleet for 6-7k a piece. I too rent for larger jobs, and out here if you just tell them you're going to be painting in it they put a "protective coating" (some sort of water based petroleum jelly substance) and then they don't charge you for getting overspray or spill on their machines. :thumbup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DONZI said:


> Was wondering if any one has a towable boom lift in their equipment fleet. Was looking to buy one used and cant believe how much they cost. I could rent one for years at the crazy price, but not sure what the rental company would say when they come back full of over spray. Just seeing if any one has one and do they feel like its worth the cost? Im also looking at the safety factor, one fall of my guy of a 40 ladder sure would put me out of business!


If you rent a lift, boom, whatever you just pay for the overspray protection. The rental company coats the machine with-.Imdomt know what it is but it is a clear coat- and they powerwasher it off when you send the machine back. it's a nominal cost.

I can't imagine a painting contractor buying a boom or a lift and having that be a good investment. Storage, maintenance,repairs, to and from transporting, down time when it's broke, depreciation.


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

thanks for the replies! I didn't know about the paint protection solution they put on. I did think about a boom truck, but figured that would be kind of big to be putting between houses to paint. I was looking at used genie and jlg and nifty looked the cheapest. Almost all my work is new construction and 75% is all hardi siding .Im thinking the speed and safety is worth it. thanks again!


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

DONZI said:


> Was wondering if any one has a towable boom lift in their equipment fleet. Was looking to buy one used and cant believe how much they cost. I could rent one for years at the crazy price, but not sure what the rental company would say when they come back full of over spray. Just seeing if any one has one and do they feel like its worth the cost? Im also looking at the safety factor, one fall of my guy of a 40 ladder sure would put me out of business!


I bought one this summer and am very pleased with the investment. We work a lot of 2+ story homes and found that it did three major things for us. 

1) cut most projects by 10-15%
2) allowed us to get into hards areas more safely and without elaborate setups 
3) cut the fatigue WAY down. Lots more energy left at the end of the day when you are not standing,lifting, and moving ladders all the time. 

If you can get one at a price you can live with...pull the trigger. 

Respectfully,
Brian

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

oden said:


> if you rent a lift, boom, whatever you just pay for the overspray protection. The rental company coats the machine with-.imdomt know what it is but it is a clear coat- and they powerwasher it off when you send the machine back. It's a nominal cost.
> 
> i can't imagine a painting contractor buying a boom or a lift and having that be a good investment. Storage, maintenance,repairs, to and from transporting, down time when it's broke, depreciation.


 the company that i work for has about 10 lifts, snooper trucks, bucket trucks and a hydra platform. Doesnt seem to be a bad investment at all since we use them every day. If you only need one a few times per year then i could see renting as a better option.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

No boom but we bought a scissor lift to 30' been a great investment for commercial work.


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks brian, that's what I as looking to hear about! I just cant think that it wouldn't pay for its self in the long run! Ive been looking at auction sites and rental yards selling used and im blown away at prices! But, got my finger on trigger and just going have to pay the price I guess! Thanks again for all imput.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Whats a snooper truck? I've never heard the term.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Whats a snooper truck? I've never heard the term.


A SNOOPER TRUCK WORKS LIKE A BUCKET TRUCK, KINDA. INSTEAD OF BOOMING UP INTO THE AIR, IT BOOMS UNDER BRIDGES ALLOWING ACCESS FROM THE TOP. SORRY ABOUT THE POOR QUALITY VIDEO, I JUST PULLED THE FIRST ONE THAT I FOUND.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very interesting. I've seen them but never knew they had a name.
Reminds me of these pics from 2005 in Boise. I believe they were picking up a load from the ground.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats a good way to ruin your day and a good pair of pants


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

mustangmike3789 said:


> the company that i work for has about 10 lifts, snooper trucks, bucket trucks and a hydra platform. Doesnt seem to be a bad investment at all since we use them every day. If you only need one a few times per year then i could see renting as a better option.


Yeh see my outfit might have I dunno 50 or so guys on some kinda lift on any given day. all rentals. and honestly a lot of jobs they don't rent their own we'll commenderre lifts from the other trades. One thing I couldn't imagine we're they to own as many lifts as they are using in a day would be the backlog waiting on repairs. old machines break down.

accountants probably make these despising for the most part.

at some point, I mean if you owned 20 or 30 or .40 machines you might be better off as a rental company. I mean a whole infrastructure would be needed to repair, maintain, store and move them. it's not one shop guy could keep 20 lifts online I wouldn't think at least.

how does ur outfit handle the repairs and maintenance? In house? Or do they sub it out?

Most of the guys on the site are hours painters. I just can't imagine it being cost effective for a house painter to own a boom. It'd be like owning a boat to go fishing a few times a year.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

oden said:


> how does ur outfit handle the repairs and maintenance? In house? Or do they sub it out?
> 
> .


 we dont run into too many major problems with our lifts. Most issues are minor like fuel filters, switches, and hydraulic lines. We have had a few blow the head gaskets. We buy most of our lifts from the rental companies along with a maintenance contract that covers everything including oils changes for the first year or so. We will use them for about three years and then send them to the auction and replace it with a newer one. 
We have our own semitrucks and a full time driver to transport them. Our jobs can last anywhere from 1 month to 3 years, so its not like we constantly have to transport them on a daily basis. If we do, it is from one side of a project to the other or to a new job that may last just as long. You can put 2 lifts on a "duck tail" type trailer to save a trip when moving them.
Keeping up with fluid and filter changes goes a long way on a diesel engine. We do some of the maintanance that is not under contract in house including fleet trucks, compressors, sprayers and pressure washers. A good coat of graffiti guard will make it easier to remove over spray when it is time to do any repairs or maintenance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would think most of these companies lease this equipment for tax reasons.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Oden said:


> Most of the guys on the site are hours painters. I just can't imagine it being cost effective for a house painter to own a boom. It'd be like owning a boat to go fishing a few times a year.


I think on a large scale it may not work unless you have the ability to repair in house and keep the equipment from slowing a project. On the micro scale (1 piece of large equipment) I think it works well. Here are a few numbers that I looked at when making the decision to buy. 

1) average rental fee was between $750-1200 for 1-2 weeks. 
2) most rental companies are VERY aggressive about overspray and either require an extra protection fee or want you to drop/protect it while using, taking time and therefore money 
3) I knew it would save time and allow for higher profit margins without increasing by bids. I thought it would be 15-20% but it has been lower. 

Since my purchase I have had no repair cost but I anticipate $500 every two years to cover maintenance and repair. By the middle of the 2014 season I will have recouped my purchase price.

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the lift I have, for a small company it's perfect. Maintence has been a solenoid , a motor, batteries, easy to work on, I rent it out pretty often too.


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

Hog, I did see a few of those for sale, I like that. That's all I need, was looking at the genie too. I'm thinking like you, I have plenty friends in the construction trade I could rent out to as well. thanks for replies, glad I asked!


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> I bought one this summer and am very pleased with the investment. We work a lot of 2+ story homes and found that it did three major things for us.
> 
> 1) cut most projects by 10-15%
> 2) allowed us to get into hards areas more safely and without elaborate setups
> ...


 If you are thinking of using the boom on grass you better make sure you put lots of 3/4" plywood down or you will get a big landscaping charge to repair the lawn. The same with the interlocking brick driveway, they were built for supporting cars or vans, not 10 ton pieces of equipment.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Induspray said:


> If you are thinking of using the boom on grass you better make sure you put lots of 3/4" plywood down or you will get a big landscaping charge to repair the lawn. The same with the interlocking brick driveway, they were built for supporting cars or vans, not 10 ton pieces of equipment.


The lift I bought us a Genie 34/20. It weights in at approx 1.5 tons not 10, but yes anyone who is using a lift needs to protect surrounding areas from damage. We don't use ours when the ground is soft from rain.

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> The lift I bought us a Genie 34/20. It weights in at approx 1.5 tons not 10, but yes anyone who is using a lift needs to protect surrounding areas from damage. We don't use ours when the ground is soft from rain.
> 
> www.paintnorthwest.com


CDC,

I your Genie lift is anything like this one, it weighs about 5 tons, not 1.5. tons


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> CDC,
> 
> I your Genie lift is anything like this one, it weighs about 5 tons, not 1.5. tons


The 34/20 towable/spider lift has a listed net weight of 1450 lbs. er...kg.

http://monitor.net.au/products/genie-tz-3420-692.cfm

EDIT: I forgot that I am in the US, Liberia, or Myanmar, where we use pounds for weight. Everywhere else, they use a different unit*, dur. 



*the Newton.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

The lift I have is the TZ 34/20

http://genielift.com/en/idc03/groups/webcontent/@web/@awp/documents/web_content/ucm03_089456.pdf

Listed weight is 3170lbs.

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> The lift I have is the TZ 34/20
> 
> http://genielift.com/en/idc03/groups/webcontent/@web/@awp/documents/web_content/ucm03_089456.pdf
> 
> ...


OOPS, I was looking at an Aussie site, that was 1450 KG. My bad.


----------

